# Hello!



## The Innkeeper (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi, 

I'm new here. I'm a medieval China scholar turned wuxia novelist (Chinese martial arts/heroic fiction); lived in East Asia for fourteen years and met some interesting masters. I've set up a website and has some information on my new martial arts novel and my background (Taichi - Yang and Chen styles) along with a blog (Wandering Blades Blog) that discusses the history of the martial arts genre in Chinese literature up to the Tang dynasty (7-10th centuries). 

Drop in at the Inn!


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to Martial talk and happy posting


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice website by the way


----------



## MJS (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Jan 14, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Kacey (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## stickarts (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 14, 2007)

welcome to MT :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## The Innkeeper (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome and thanks to those who visited my website!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk

B


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## Domo Kun (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome man 

Nice site BTW


----------



## Carol (Jan 18, 2007)

Fascinating background!  Welcome to MartialTalk


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello ... and welcome to MT!


----------



## Tames D (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to the site.  Enjoy.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome, Innkeeper! I'm a writer, too (two non-fiction books). Good to have you here.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## The Innkeeper (May 28, 2007)

Hi!

It's been awhile since I've posted here, sorry bout that, but I have a great excuse - My _wuxia_ novel, *Dream of the Dragon Pool - A Daoist Quest*, is doing well and I've been taking care of business, so to speak! 

If you've been to my website, then you know my objective is to make the Chinese _wuxia_ genre an accepted genre in English language storytelling.

I don't know if this is allowed in this forum, but I have to share with you a terrific review that I got from one of Amazon's top 50 reviewers - there are more reviews on my website:





*All this...and a drunken monkey!*, May 25, 2007       
                By *Kurt A. Johnson* (Marseilles, Illinois, USA)  - See all my reviews


 

 
 The great poet, Li Bo, has been ordered into exile, but on his way out of the Empire he decides to stop at Dream Temple, "a place where dreams bring peace to troubled hearts." But, the dream vision he receives sends him and his friend Ah Wu on a quest to bring the magical Dragon Pool Sword to the Rain Goddess on Mount Wu. And so, Li Bo sets out on an epic quest that will lead him through life and death, and choices...and back again. 

OK, Where do I start? I have read and enjoyed a few pieces of Chinese literature before, and found them interesting, if heavy, going (most notably Chang Hsi-kuo's city trilogy). This book was written by Albert A. Dalia, a Western scholar and traveler with two masters degrees and a Ph.D. in Chinese history and religion, and it ably succeeds in bringing a Chinese story home to a Western reader. 

The story is set in eighth-century China, but it is the China of legend. Through his quest, Li Bo and the reader meet ghosts and dragons, magical assassins and potent shamanesses, magic swords and Immortals...oh yeah, and a drunken monkey. The story itself is quite excellent, being equal to any of the recent wuxia movies coming out (including House of Flying Daggers, which I highly enjoyed). 

So, let me sum up by saying that this is an excellent fantasy story, a wonderful Chinese-style story that brings Chinese culture and religion within the grasp of a Western reader, and a very entertaining read. All this...and a drunken monkey. Come on, you know you *have* to read this book! 

I loved this book, and give it my highest recommendations!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 28, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT, we hope you enjoy the info here. There are a lot of awesome people in the group.


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT.  What you do sounds very interesting.  I have to say I'm something of a fan of wuxia.


----------



## Callandor (May 28, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 28, 2007)

A hearty Welcome to MT, to you!


----------



## Shaderon (May 29, 2007)

Hello, you sound a very interesting person, it'd be good to see some of your ideas on posts


----------



## mjd (May 29, 2007)

Welcome to the MT, posting made easy, spelling not required, have fun!


----------



## Zida'sukara (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## The Innkeeper (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello,

Sorry I've been gone awhile, but have been traveling through the Internet _jianghu_ telling everyone about my newly published _wuxia_ (Chinese heroic fiction) novel, *Dream of the Dragon Pool - A Daoist Quest*. I've been getting great reviews, check them out on my website or on Amazon.com. One of the latest is a great, an in depth look vis a vis Chinese martial arts movie history! Check out  www.kungfucinema.com You can't miss it! Enjoy!


----------



## The Innkeeper (Jul 29, 2007)

OOPS! I just realized that the URL I gave for that the *Dream of the Dragon Pool* book review would take you to the website, but you'd have to hunt around to find the review under Reviews. This is much more direct:

www.kungfucinema.com/reviews/books/dream_of_the_dragon_pool.html


----------



## qi-tah (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome to MT, i look forward to seeing yr posts, you sound like one interesting fella! Love the website btw.


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey there, and welcome to martialtalk!!


----------



## Allie (Aug 6, 2007)

who, who moves mountains, travels the world, opens all eyes, returns to the mountains and find nothing but the wind.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to martial talk, enjoy.


----------

